# My poodle is scared of people?



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

My 11-week old Toy poodle is scared of people and I don't know why. Yesterday was Halloween and we were out in the yard with her and 2 trick-or-treater's came up one girl knelt down to pet Zoey, my poodle, and then Zoey started yipping/barking like she was in pain (even though the girl hadn't touched her) and then she spun around and darted inside, and then hid under the table. We thought it might just be the costume but the 2 girls weren't dressed that wierd...just a doctor and a cowgirl. Even when we held her while anwsering the door for trick or treaters, she would start yipping and trying to get away. And then a couple days ago before Halloween, we were at a Hockey game and two little toddlers wanted to pet her and she didn't bark, but she cowarded away. Why is this?

Any advice would be great!


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

I am not sure but my boy hates strangers. Seriously!! He loves my kids, but when my oldest son (7) has friends over, Curly will yap at them if they get too close to me. My little guy is 2 though...maybe Zoey is just scared cause she is small? I am sure someone else can chime in who knows way more than me!


----------



## MyGirlAbby (Oct 15, 2010)

How long have you had Zoey?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Zoey needs to be socalized asap with strangers, men, women, children, and other dogs. This could lead to social and even aggression issues if she isn't socalized properly.


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

MyGirlAbby said:


> How long have you had Zoey?


I have had Zoey for about 1 month.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She is at the right age for socialising, but you need to take it at her pace, and not simply throw her in at the deep end. If she has not met a wide variety of people before, they are all going to be potentially dangerous strangers, as far as she is concerned. Don't expect her to accept - let alone enjoy - petting from strangers until she has learned to trust them. A good way is to always have a pocketful of scrummy treats, and ask people you meet to drop a few, one at a time, while ignoring her. It won't be long before she is all over them, trying to get more! Also, ask people NOT to try to stroke the top of her head, but rather to gently stroke her under her chin - dogs, especially small dogs, are easily frightened by hands looming where they cannot quite see them. The same approach works when meeting dogs - convince her that meeting dogs means GTFP (Good Things For Poodles), and you are more than half way to a relaxed, well socialised adult.


----------



## MyGirlAbby (Oct 15, 2010)

I ran into this problem with Gibbs. He was just under 1.2 pounds at 8 weeks and I followed the vets advice to the tee. I didnt take him very many places because the vet said I should wait until he was at least 4 or 5 months old before he was introduced to different enviorments due to his size made him more susceptable to disease and infection. Then I noticed his fear of company and any change in the household. If I moved a piece of furniture to clean he would become uneasy and shake
Rest assured he is a very social little dog at present but we had to really work with him by giving our guests treats to give to Gibbs. We took him out often but to the same situations to build his confidence. For a week we would walk him at the park so he became used to his enviorment than maybe switch it up and take him through the mcdonalds drive thru. Aha!.new people meant a piece of cheeseburger etc...Food always won over fear.His confidence built up and now he is a social lil man. Try to keep the siutations similar for a bit instead of giving him many new situations at once which may be overstimulating and scarey:ahhhhh:
Sometimes dogs will feed off of our emotions. Does it make you nervous when someone approaches him?


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

MyGirlAbby said:


> I ran into this problem with Gibbs. He was just under 1.2 pounds at 8 weeks and I followed the vets advice to the tee. I didnt take him very many places because the vet said I should wait until he was at least 4 or 5 months old before he was introduced to different enviorments due to his size made him more susceptable to disease and infection. Then I noticed his fear of company and any change in the household. If I moved a piece of furniture to clean he would become uneasy and shake
> Rest assured he is a very social little dog at present but we had to really work with him by giving our guests treats to give to Gibbs. We took him out often but to the same situations to build his confidence. For a week we would walk him at the park so he became used to his enviorment than maybe switch it up and take him through the mcdonalds drive thru. Aha!.new people meant a piece of cheeseburger etc...Food always won over fear.His confidence built up and now he is a social lil man. Try to keep the siutations similar for a bit instead of giving him many new situations at once which may be overstimulating and scarey:ahhhhh:
> Sometimes dogs will feed off of our emotions. Does it make you nervous when someone approaches him?


No...I'm always happy when someone approaches here because I get to show of my pooch! But it is kind of embarassing when she goes Beserk and runs inside! :afraid:


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Take it slowly. When someone approaches, get her to sit, give her lots of treats and praise for being brave and not running away/yipping. Don't let them pet her or hold her or anything. Then have her sit again and see if she will take a treat from the stranger. If she does, LOTS of praise and more treats. Make it fun, do not rush it, and keep it quiet and slow paced. No sudden movements, and DO NOT hold her/pick her up.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

If you look at it from her point of view .... scary unknown people came looming out of the dark, over her, in a (to her) threatening way. 

With little dogs, especially at this age, which is so important for how she will react to similar situations as an adult, it's best to let HER make the approach. Start slow and use lots of tiny treats, something she really likes. Once she is comfortable with new people sitting quietly until she approaches, you can gradually introduce her to more and more people in different settings, but always let her set the pace.

I found, when mine was a puppy, that I had to physically step between people and my dog when we were out for a walk ... poodle puppies are magnets and a lot of people have no idea how to approach a dog and can be scary! Don't be afraid to do that; your dog will feel safer if she can rely on you to be the barrier when she's uncomfortable.


----------

